# [EVDL] test



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

just testing to see how long it takes to get to list
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Hey Jeff

Reading you loud and clear here. Volume on the list
has been super light on my end also.

Cya
Jim Husted




____________________________________________________________________________________
Moody friends. Drama queens. Your life? Nope! - their life, your story. Play Sims Stories at Yahoo! Games.
http://sims.yahoo.com/ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Jim,

I don't think it is working quite right.

Glad you're still out there.

Jeff




> --- Jim Husted <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey Jeff
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Hey Jeff

I never said it was working right just that I was
hearing ya 8^) Now that you mention it though I'm
starting to see double posts from you 8^P

Maybe it is broke, or maybe you're having withdraws
and didn't wait to get the first ones 8^o
Cya
Jim




____________________________________________________________________________________
Catch up on fall's hot new shows on Yahoo! TV. Watch previews, get listings, and more!
http://tv.yahoo.com/collections/3658 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

I am trying to get a post on the list.

lloyd

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

It got here!



> Lloyd Wayne Reece <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am trying to get a post on the list.
> >
> > lloyd
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just want to see if this get to the list I sent some info. on a new type motor but it did not make it here, been 45 min. or more

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

No posts today. Just a test.




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is mail going through? I haven't seen any to the list in several hours... A rarity.

-j

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

am I still signed on the list
Steve Clunn

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

TEST
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090423/c20b5009/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

Trying again. Will get this worked out.

Mike

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Mike,

How do you have the flag set for mirroring back your own email? I use
gmail and I don't see my own email until someone responds to it.



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Trying again. Will get this worked out.
> >
> > Mike
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I do have it set to mirror back to me.
So you're saying it's a problem getting back through gmail?
Or that the list will not mirror it back to a gmail account?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of David Nelson
> Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 10:59 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
> Mike,
> 
> How do you have the flag set for mirroring back your own email? I use
> gmail and I don't see my own email until someone responds to it.
> 
>


> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Trying again. Will get this worked out.
> > >
> > > Mike
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

That's really going to suck. The EVTech list mirrors back to me just fine. The NEDRA lists are failing to mirror to my gmail as
well. This is going to make me quit society and become a hermit ;-)

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of David Nelson
> Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 10:59 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
> Mike,
> 
> How do you have the flag set for mirroring back your own email? I use
> gmail and I don't see my own email until someone responds to it.
> 
>


> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Trying again. Will get this worked out.
> > >
> > > Mike
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Mike It mirrors for me, so it will mirror for you! Go to *
WWW.EVDL.ORG/help/*
then sign in and you will be able to go to *EVDL CONFIGURATION PAGE*
then you can set the answer to this question appropriately. and save it.
*"Receive your own posts to the list? Ordinarily, you will get a copy of
every message you post to the list. If you don't want to receive this copy,
set this option to No." ( Mine was set to yes, that is the "Default.")*
*
*
-- After that it works for me. Otherwise Ask David Rhodin, he always helps
me when I need it...

Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.EVTechnicalinstitute.COM
Phone (863) 289 - 0690
EV service mechs need training!
We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND: EV Systems, Operation and Technology
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > That's really going to suck. The EVTech list mirrors back to me just fine.
> > The NEDRA lists are failing to mirror to my gmail as
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Dennis,
I have mine set to Yes. I presume that's the setting for it to send a copy of your own post to the email that is tagged to your
account. But its still not working.

David, do you have other lists you monitor that this does work back through gmail? The EVTech mirror works just fine.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Dennis Miles
> Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 11:50 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
> Mike It mirrors for me, so it will mirror for you! Go to *
> WWW.EVDL.ORG/help/*
> then sign in and you will be able to go to *EVDL CONFIGURATION PAGE*
> then you can set the answer to this question appropriately. and save it.
> *"Receive your own posts to the list? Ordinarily, you will get a copy of
> every message you post to the list. If you don't want to receive this copy,
> set this option to No." ( Mine was set to yes, that is the "Default.")*
> *
> *
> -- After that it works for me. Otherwise Ask David Rhodin, he always helps
> me when I need it...
> 
> Regards,
> Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
> www.EVTechnicalinstitute.COM
> Phone (863) 289 - 0690
> EV service mechs need training!
> We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND: EV Systems, Operation and Technology
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
>


> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > That's really going to suck. The EVTech list mirrors back to me just fine.
> > > The NEDRA lists are failing to mirror to my gmail as
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*



> On 6 Mar 2010 at 23:03, Mike Willmon wrote:
> 
> > So you're saying it's a problem getting back through gmail?
> > Or that the list will not mirror it back to a gmail account?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

David, I can go there and see that my post made it, but I don't want to have to do that every time to make sure my post makes it.
Plus I want my post to make it back to me because I am archiving these locally and would like to keep the archive continuous. I
have the button checked to mirror my email back to me, but it ain't coming back. I don't think my e-mail server is flooded because
I am getting e-mail from other lists (even my own posts) which do mirror back to me. 

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
> Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 12:02 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 


> > On 6 Mar 2010 at 23:03, Mike Willmon wrote:
> >
> > > So you're saying it's a problem getting back through gmail?
> > > Or that the list will not mirror it back to a gmail account?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

David(s), Mike, et.al.:

Isn't this another example of the problem I was having (remember I 
talked with you about several months ago, maybe a year or more)? I set 
the mirror flag. I have a gmail account. I will get a sporadic 
mirroring, usually when I initiate a thread (ie. no RE in the subject 
line). If there is an RE, like when I respond on a thread, I rarely get 
a copy back.

Mike, you can be a hermit, or do what I just did in the last day or so. 
Stand back and get your postings from a third-person's point of view: 
create another gmail and EVDL account (you can't have two EVDL 
accounts going to the same email address - bounced off that wall). Just 
be careful when you post that you post with the correct gmail account. 
Maybe this is simpler for me because it all gets POP3 downloaded to the 
same space on my computer. If you're up on the web for your email, this 
solution might not be so great, although forwarding from the "stand-off" 
account to your real account might solve the problem.

What would be great is if we didn't have to fool with this problem in 
the first place.

So coincidental that I just got around to doing something about it in 
the last couple of days, and here Mike is banging his head against the 
wall with the same problem. I saw all these test messages, and went "WTF?"

Chuck



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 6 Mar 2010 at 23:03, Mike Willmon wrote:
> >
> >> So you're saying it's a problem getting back through gmail?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I do have another unused gmail account that I used to use for troubleshooting. I did have that idea tonight too. I should be able
to have my e-mail client pull all the EVDL e-mails through that account (which should include mine from the other address) but
filter only e-mails coming from me back into my EVDL folder on my local machine. Talk about a round about hack to be able to get
some list mail to work right. 

I agree we shouldn't have to do this to get functionality. Almost all of my other lists I monitor are working (oddly enough the
NEDRA list is doing the same thing and not mirroring to me) EVTech is working fine, its like I never left that one.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Chuck Hursch
> Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 12:29 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
> David(s), Mike, et.al.:
> 
> Isn't this another example of the problem I was having (remember I
> talked with you about several months ago, maybe a year or more)? I set
> the mirror flag. I have a gmail account. I will get a sporadic
> mirroring, usually when I initiate a thread (ie. no RE in the subject
> line). If there is an RE, like when I respond on a thread, I rarely get
> a copy back.
> 
> Mike, you can be a hermit, or do what I just did in the last day or so.
> Stand back and get your postings from a third-person's point of view:
> create another gmail and EVDL account (you can't have two EVDL
> accounts going to the same email address - bounced off that wall). Just
> be careful when you post that you post with the correct gmail account.
> Maybe this is simpler for me because it all gets POP3 downloaded to the
> same space on my computer. If you're up on the web for your email, this
> solution might not be so great, although forwarding from the "stand-off"
> account to your real account might solve the problem.
> 
> What would be great is if we didn't have to fool with this problem in
> the first place.
> 
> So coincidental that I just got around to doing something about it in
> the last couple of days, and here Mike is banging his head against the
> wall with the same problem. I saw all these test messages, and went "WTF?"
> 
> Chuck
> 


> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > > On 6 Mar 2010 at 23:03, Mike Willmon wrote:
> > >
> > >> So you're saying it's a problem getting back through gmail?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I think, though I'm not sure, that this is some kind of Gmail weirdness. 
Here's why. 

>From a Gmail account, first I tried emailing myself. That worked fine. It 
showed up immediately in the inbox, slugged as from "me."

But then I set up a forwarder on one of my email servers, forwarding mail to 
a Gmail address that I keep to monitor the list's performance. Then, from 
that same Gmail address, I emailed the forwarder. 

Forty-five minutes later, the message still hadn't made it back to my Gmail 
mailbox.

I expected to find it in the spam folder, since one of the earmarks of spam 
is that it sometimes has your own address spoofed as the sender. But it 
didn't end up there either. It seems to have just vanished. 

I don't know for sure that Gmail blocked the message because it originated 
with my own Gmail account. There could have been some other reason. Still, 
it suggests that maybe you're not allowed to send mail to your own Gmail 
account through another server, only through Gmail's.

I tried the same thing with Yahoo, and to my surprise the same thing 
happened. My message never came back to me, and it didn't end up in the spam 
folder.

The same test DID work with Lycos Mail, however. That service used to have 
some problems sending to EVDL, but it seems to be using a different front 
end these days, so it might work for you. 

If you don't like Lycos, there are probably hundreds or thousands of other 
"free" (ad-supported) webmail services you could try. Surely one of them 
will let you receive your own mail!

Another workaround might be to switch to digest mode, though you might not 
like the format and/or the lack of timeliness.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*



> David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Another workaround might be to switch to digest mode, though you might not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I think Evan nailed it. That would explain why my email to the list
doesn't "show up" until someone responds to it. At that point Gmail
"moves" it to the inbox to maintain the threading. What I actually
think it does is flag my email as both sent and inbox.



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Sun, Mar 7, 2010 at 3:29 PM, David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Are you pulling in your email using IMAP or POP3. If using IMAP I think =
a client will actually will pull the gmail "sent" mail
too...maybe... I'm hoping. I'll change it later tonight and test it again.=
Although my client still keeps the sent mail as well I
could just make a rule to insert my own "sent" mail to the EVDL list into m=
y EVDL folder. Now that I think about it that may be the
better fix.

Thanks guys

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf Of David Nelson
> Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 10:36 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> =

> I think Evan nailed it. That would explain why my email to the list
> doesn't "show up" until someone responds to it. At that point Gmail
> "moves" it to the inbox to maintain the threading. What I actually
> think it does is flag my email as both sent and inbox.
> =

>


> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > On Sun, Mar 7, 2010 at 3:29 PM, David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Are you pulling in your email using IMAP or POP3.
> 
> I'm using the web front end. It's better in almost every way to any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

A quick web search confirmed what's going on here. You're not the only one, 
and Gmail is indeed doing this on purpose.

http://mail.python.org/pipermail/mailman-users/2007-March/056130.html

"One of the 'features' of gmail is that it doesn't show you the return of 
mail that you sent to mailing list, only the one you sent (so without the 
mailing list subject line prefix, headers, etc). It's annoying as hell if 
you ask me, but that's gmail for you." 

I poked around a bit through gmail's settings, hoping to find a way to turn 
this off, but ... no dice. It does sound like you can work around it 
though, by using a different gmail account to archive messages, or copying 
your own outgoing posts to your EVDL folder. 

However, the fundamental problem is gmail. Unless you're really wedded to 
some other feature (and a lot of folks really like the threading) I'd 
suggest changing to a different email provider. Not Yahoo, either, which 
from my tests apparently does the same thing. Nor Hotmail, which is 
infamous for giving listservers fits.

I'll add a warning to evdl.org about Gmail and Yahoo. I'll also mention the 
workarounds discussed here.

Dang it, those two services work pretty well other than this. Well, other 
than this and the privacy issues some folks mention. However, I assume 
that, because the privacy issues are so well known and widely discussed, 
anybody who uses gmail already has considered them and isn't too concerned.

If anybody has other good, reliable webmail services to suggest for EVDL 
use, please email me offlist (see the address fetching info below) telling 
me what's good and bad about them. With those data, maybe I can add some 
positive recommendations. 

Sorry 'bout the hassle, Mike; hope you work things out.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Thanks all. Because I want to keep my archives local I think I'll just filter my sent items that go to the EVDL to my EVDL folder.
This doesn't give me confirmation that my mail made it, until someone responds. But it keeps my original post in my personal
archives.



> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of David Roden
> Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 3:47 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
> A quick web search confirmed what's going on here. You're not the only one,
> and Gmail is indeed doing this on purpose.
> 
> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/mailman-users/2007-March/056130.html
> 
> "One of the 'features' of gmail is that it doesn't show you the return of
> mail that you sent to mailing list, only the one you sent (so without the
> mailing list subject line prefix, headers, etc). It's annoying as hell if
> you ask me, but that's gmail for you."
> 
> I poked around a bit through gmail's settings, hoping to find a way to turn
> this off, but ... no dice. It does sound like you can work around it
> though, by using a different gmail account to archive messages, or copying
> your own outgoing posts to your EVDL folder.
> 
> However, the fundamental problem is gmail. Unless you're really wedded to
> some other feature (and a lot of folks really like the threading) I'd
> suggest changing to a different email provider. Not Yahoo, either, which
> from my tests apparently does the same thing. Nor Hotmail, which is
> infamous for giving listservers fits.
> 
> I'll add a warning to evdl.org about Gmail and Yahoo. I'll also mention the
> workarounds discussed here.
> 
> Dang it, those two services work pretty well other than this. Well, other
> than this and the privacy issues some folks mention. However, I assume
> that, because the privacy issues are so well known and widely discussed,
> anybody who uses gmail already has considered them and isn't too concerned.
> 
> If anybody has other good, reliable webmail services to suggest for EVDL
> use, please email me offlist (see the address fetching info below) telling
> me what's good and bad about them. With those data, maybe I can add some
> positive recommendations.
> 
> Sorry 'bout the hassle, Mike; hope you work things out.
> 
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not
> reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my
> email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Except that I actually want a list that I subscribe to return my posted e-m=
ails to me. I could care less about the threading
feature. It is absolutely a reason for me to consider something else ;-)

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf Of Evan Tuer
> Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 1:56 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> =

>


> David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> > =
> 
> > > However, the fundamental problem is gmail. Unless you're really wedd=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Except that I actually want a list that I subscribe to return my posted e-mails to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

It has already been established that this requirement is not specific to me. I think that is why Dave mentioned he'd disclose it on
the EVDL help page.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Evan Tuer
> Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 2:47 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Test
> 
>


> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Except that I actually want a list that I subscribe to return my posted e-mails to me.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I could care less about it returning my posted emails to me, but without
decent threading (which I've found no service except gmail and thunderbird
that can do), I can't conceive of even using email period.... obviously
people differ.

Z



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It has already been established that this requirement is not specific to
> > me. I think that is why Dave mentioned he'd disclose it on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

I have never had my emails sent back if I responded to emails in my email
program but it works fine if I am here on the Web posting messages. Mine is
set to send me a copy. It would be nice if I responded through my email
program if I could get my own back to me but I live with it as is. 

I can get gmail emails even if I send them through my private email server.
Gmail works like all the others. I have never had a problem. If there is a
problem it must be with this forums programs. Like has been said. Not all
emails go through in a timely manner and that indicates a problem with
Nabble not gmail. It is I am sure out of our hands. Some work some don't. 

Pete 

-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Test-tp1583336p1584548.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*



> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> >
> > I could care less about it returning my posted emails to me, but without
> > decent threading (which I've found no service except gmail and thunderbird
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Mike, -------------------------- here is a "Work-around."
---------------------------------------------
I don't see the problem, if I am answering a thread with a "Reply" my
message is displayed along with all the others in the thread. If, HOWEVER,
I am originating a whole new concept and it is not a "Reply" then my message
does not appear in the inbox. It DOES appear in "SENT MAIL", so if I click
sent-mail there is my message and a click of the "INBOX" action box at the
top of the page puts a copy onto the "INBOX" Now if you find a better
service please inform us and we will all jump, but if you cannot, three
clicks is not to much for me and only if I am not replying, but originating
and no-one else replies...
Regards,
Dennis Miles
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It has already been established that this requirement is not specific to
> > me. I think that is why Dave mentioned he'd disclose it on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Testing posting ability

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

Test

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Test*

Hi Geo;

Works like hell! What's this ugly , vicious rumor that Seattle is 
THINKING of getting rid of it's Trolleybusses?Gees! Say it 'ain't so!

Bob.......were BUILDING a Trolley bus run at the Shoreline Trolley 
museum. FIRST trolleybus to run in CT!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "George Swartz" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 13, 2010 12:24 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Test


> Test
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

Ignore please. Thanks.

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110709/c5a27642/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Test*

1234

Sent from my iPhone

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[evdl] test*

test

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

this is just a test
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111115/cb5f21db/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

